# How long for tapes to work?



## claroj (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm on day 3 of the tapes and wanted to know how long it was before you all saw some results.I realise this is different for everyone but just thought I could get a general concensus of how long it takes.I am finally at the end of my tether with IBS and am seriously considering going back to my doctors for Prozac (which has been the only thing to help me in the past). I don't really want to go on Prozac again because I have been off them for a year now and was feeling quite proud of myself until this last months flare up which has brought back the pain and depression with avengence.so just looking for some reasurrance that these tapes will start working before the 100 days are up..thanks


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

clarojTry to be patient if possible. The tapes aren't magic, so they do take a little time. I was so excited, after debating a long time before getting them, but they have helped so much. It was only a week or two before I was aware of any real change. And the change wasn't so much in my bowels but in my attitude. Depression began to lift and slowly but surely the person I was before the IBS began to return. I'm a little more than half way through the program and I'd say I was 75-80% improved in all categories. Oh yes, the first thing to change was my ability to sleep better. So hang in there!Give then a little time to gegin to help you. I'll hope you needn't resort to going back to the Prozac. The tapes have helped me feel calm, less anxious, more in control of my life and that's nearly a miracle for me. Good luck to you!!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi claroj:As LML said, people will have different experiences with the time frame. I did the tapes well over 1-1/2 years ago and can't remember exactly when I noticed a difference, but by the time they were over it was a great improvement. Some notices changes earlier, some later.Good luck, and have fun with them!







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Probably around thirty days you will see some improvements, but there is no seet times for anyone, some improved a couple months after listening and some in the first couple weeks.The best thing is not to worry about it, stick to the schedulle and just let go when our listening to your thoughts.This is a common question, but there is no real answer to it. Its impoortant to remeber this is a gradual process and a therapy that takes a little time.Hang in there and let us know at two weeks where your at.Unless its totally unbearable for you I would steer clear of the prozac at the moment unless you really need it and it has worked before for you. There are some reasons also why long term prozac may stop working for some people. There are also better drugs available then prozac for the IBS and for the anxiety. I feel for the most part that the anxiety will start to be less of a problem after a couple weeks or more on the tapes, although it somewhat depends how badly you have it and whats generating it, the IBS or other factors.When your done with the tapes and are looking back it will all be much clearer, its very hard to explain or put into works, but it can certainly calm the brain gut axis and reduce anxiety and muscle tension in the body ect.Let us know how your doing in two weeks. Anotherr part of this that helps is learning all you can about HT for IBS as that makes it clearer, what its working on, and in part how it works on IBS, ect... That can help a lot also.If you have any questions in that regard also let us know and we will try to answer to the best of our abilities.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This might help.The introductory and five discrete sessions are as follows: Introduction * Provides detailed information about hypnotherapy, the specific process being used for the audio treatments, and information about IBS. * Acknowledges the physical and psychological combination that characterizes IBS pathology, triggers, and symptoms. * Aims to treat both IBS and the problems in a personï¿½s life that have resulted from IBS, including anxiety, social fears, depression, fatigue, worry. * Sets a stopping point for the emotional drain of IBS; from this point on IBS symptoms will not worsen but will improve. Subconscious begins to be affected and physical changes will follow. * Emphasis on the safe, gentle, non-invasive aspects of therapy and its record as a safe form of treatment for many conditions for many years. First Session * The foundation session. Allows listeners to take the time to reduce their stresses and apprehensions, to become familiar with the hypnotherapy process, and to learn that they are in control at all times. * Offers a gentle introductions to reduce anxieties and emphasize calming thoughts, thus reducing the negative thought patterns which trigger IBS physical responses. * Helps manage IBS symptoms and let users begin to understand the benefits of allowing both mind and body to work together towards the goal. Second Session * Begins to address the subconscious and conscious thoughts which can trigger IBS symptoms. * Teaches users, through creative imagery, to exercise control over these thoughts. * Uses the power of suggestion to enable listeners to learn to control the speed of peristaltic waves of the GI tract, leading to normal bowel movements. * Uses the mind to regulate the body. Third Session * Uses visualization to control the entire digestive process, from start to finish. * Begins to allow user to take control and mentally search for areas within the GI tract where there is IBS pain or discomfort, and then reduce these symptoms while continuing to use positive thoughts. * Negative thoughts should be decreasing and replaced by positive thoughts, which will help develop new coping strategies. Fourth Session * Uses metaphor to help view the journey through IBS as a trip that is nearing an end. * Acknowledges struggles of the past, the many steps the journey has required, and that while there may be a step back occasionally the progression forward will remain. * Acknowledges old thought patterns and allows them to be released; enhances positive thought patterns to achieve continued improvement. * Emphasizes that while memories of old thought patterns may remain, we donï¿½t live in the past. We live in the moment. From this moment on IBS will steadily improve, a sense of order has been reached, and progress will now continue on its own. Fifth Session * Encapsulates positive moments from the five previous sections. * Reaffirms the effects of the program. * Listeners are encouraged to review this session occasionally after the program ends to optimize their positive changes. Of the five sessions, some are listened to once while others are repeated a dozen times. Content and order are both important. The program gives people the structure necessary to allow a progression to the end of IBS in their lives, with the final result of the reintroduction of both previously forbidden foods and stressful activities. These factors are meant to be reintroduced into patientsï¿½ lives in a controlled and structured way, with a subconscious and conscious mindset that prevents the suffering of physical problems from these formerly attack-inducing elements. After the program is concluded, patients are encouraged to listen to the final tape for an additional period of time to ensure the learned processes are embedded into their subconscious.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Claroj! One of the things about open BBs is that you can get a lot of good information and advice, and though all of it can be good for consideration purposes, many times the information can be contradictory!Mike and I were discussing this facet of being knowledgable (a good thing) verses taking your focus off of IBS and letting your subconscious mind help you minimize your symptomology. Prior to purchasing the tapes, you no doubt did some research about studies,hypno, etc. to learn the treatment. But, let me stress this, all you have to do now that you have the program is just listen. Period. Follow the schedule and relax and go with the flow. The results are so subtle and gradual, that at some point in time, you will be suddenly thinking to yourself, hey, I haven't had IBS for a while, or I am feeling more relaxed, etc. You don't have to read about seratonin, or the mind/gut axis or any of that for now, because then you are bringing it into focus. Mike says that is sometimes why the IBS becomes reinforced, because every day many folks think about it and deepen the groove. This doesn't mean to not educate yourself, certainly, but don't feel you HAVE to do that, or focus on it. I think you will find that by taking the pressure off yourself to do "another" learning thing, it will only help in the long run.And don't worry as mentioned before about a time frame. Be gentle with yourself, no pressure.Another point. ONLY your physician can determine which medications are right for you. There are a lot of choices and I have had myself some bad reactions to meds, so this is a personal matter.Mike has said that if your doctor recommends that you need medication, it is perfectly fine to have meds and do the program also. But mention to your doc that you are doing the program, and that may be a factor in determining your need for them again. If you are on the medication for IBS only, then this certainly can be an option to hold off, but only your doc can give you that decision. If you have other concerns besides the IBS, then again, your doc, not the BB, should be your guide.All of us on the BB come from different schools of thought and experience levels, and we are all here to help and support. It isn't always easy when you are suffering, because we all want to feel well right NOW!







I know I do, and it is hard to be patient. But 100 days ago, you were not as well off as you will be 100 days from now! And after the 100 days, most folks continue to get even better! So good luck, and I hope this clarified a few points...So, no worries, no time frames, just relax and enjoy your journey!


----------

